# To Bid For King James, Zach Must Go



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> One of the goals of the new Knick administration likely will be to get under the salary cap after 2009-2010 to have a crack at LeBron James.
> 
> And the only way that would be possible is if they can deal Zach Randolph
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/seven/03212008/sports/knicks/randolph_must_go_for_lebron_to_fit_in_102844.htm


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

What a terrible article. The Knicks will have to be under the cap to make a run at LeBron James? Really? I suppose next they'll be telling us that if you keep potato chips in a sealed bag they'll last longer than if you leave the bag wide open. No where do they talk about how these moves can be made or anything. With media coverage like this, it's no wonder Dolan stays in control of the Knicks.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I don't get the talk of James going to NY, especially not with this improved Cavs squad.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

LeBron James is not coming here..........the cavs can pay him more than the knicks since they can go over their own cap to keep him, plus he's from freaking Cleveland, it's not like he's a new yorker who wants to return home.....


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*By the time James is a FA,*

All NY really has to do is get rid of Zachs contract and maybe JCs. Not REALLY impossible.....trade Randolph for bad, shorter contracts and give some inducements. If under the cap, the knicks can pay whatever they want to James. As to why NY? Its all about the bright lights and greenbacks. Sorry, but Cleveland doesn't compare. Obviously, there would also have to be some talent here.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The main point still remains that the Knicks still had a chance in 2005 while in a salary Cap-Hell, they were supposed to let three of the high contract players with ending contracts walk after the first season of Larry Brown "Allan Houston, Hardaway, and Davis". 
The Team was supposed to build some co-existence in the five young players they had on the roster "Ariza, Nate, Lee, Frye, and Butler", with the seven sorry high price veterans "Marbury, Crawford, Q.Rich, Taylor, Malik, James, and Curry". 
The next 3-players on the roster was supposed to be rookies and the next team cut players. Especially when alot of teams in the league was in pursuit of trading for any of the Knicks 5-young players.

The rumor of Coach Larry Brown forcing the Trade for Jalen Rose & Francis says G.M. Isiah Thomas had no strong plans for the seven veteran players he added to the team by forcing the coach and coaching staff to train them into playing together so he could reduce the salary cap, because that trade showed the G.M. did not have any confidence in two of his 30 mpg starters "Marbury & Q.Richardson" by making the trade for 30 mpg Starters "Francis & Jalen Rose" which play the same position and want to be a Starters.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: By the time James is a FA,*



alphaorange said:


> All NY really has to do is get rid of Zachs contract and maybe JCs. Not REALLY impossible.....trade Randolph for bad, shorter contracts and give some inducements. If under the cap, the knicks can pay whatever they want to James. As to why NY? Its all about the bright lights and greenbacks. Sorry, but Cleveland doesn't compare. Obviously, there would also have to be some talent here.


if you're from some little town maybe the aura of NYC captivates you , but Cleveland is far from that.......and he's home, he wouldnt take bright lights over his home town....imagine someone told you there's some place better than NYC in the states and there actually were, are you gonna take a job offer there? or one that pays more in NYC? of course you're staying home, it's what you know....this isn't 30 years ago, he doesnt need NYC to get media attention, he doesnt need it for endorsements, he doesnt need to play here to get commercials.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Come on....*

You can't seriously think Cleveland can come close to what NY can offer in endorsements....or exposure. Of course, everyone would like to play in their own town, but almost every pro player in nearly every sport follows the money. That being equal, he'd stay home.....but it wouldn't be that close. Plus, we have no idea where the Cavs will be then. Better? Worse? Who knows?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I dont think it impossible for James to come to NY in the future, but it most likely wont happen.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Come on....*



alphaorange said:


> You can't seriously think Cleveland can come close to what NY can offer in endorsements....or exposure. Of course, everyone would like to play in their own town, but almost every pro player in nearly every sport follows the money. That being equal, he'd stay home.....but it wouldn't be that close. Plus, we have no idea where the Cavs will be then. Better? Worse? Who knows?


it doesnt matter where you play anymore if you're a huge star, if you think it does, do you think you'll get paid for more endorsements playing in LA and hollywood or cleveland?? well LeBron James isnt just earning more thru endorsements than KObe, he's smashing him. If kobe got a 50% raise from his endorsements, he'd still be making less than LeBron. LeBron gets about 25 mill a year, Kobe's at 16.....


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You are talking about national endorsements*

I'm talking about local. NY can, and would, offer millions more than Cleveland per year. Its not insignificant. Switch Kobe and James....you think the gap wouldn't get larger yet? Kobe never recovered from rapegate.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i dont think lebron wants to turn a whole city/state against him... especially the one he grew up in and currently resides in.

you already saw what happened when he wore a yankees cap to the indians game.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: You are talking about national endorsements*



alphaorange said:


> I'm talking about local. NY can, and would, offer millions more than Cleveland per year. Its not insignificant. Switch Kobe and James....you think the gap wouldn't get larger yet? Kobe never recovered from rapegate.


kobe has never recovered from rape gate?? why dont you check out who had the best selling jersey last year...here's a clue, not LeBron...


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*funny...*

Lebron out-earns Kobe by almost 10 million in endorsements.....who cares who sold the most jerseys? We ARE talking endorsements are we not? If you think rape-gate didn't impact Kobe's endorsement money significantly, you're a fool.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: funny...*



alphaorange said:


> Lebron out-earns Kobe by almost 10 million in endorsements.....who cares who sold the most jerseys? We ARE talking endorsements are we not? If you think rape-gate didn't impact Kobe's endorsement money significantly, you're a fool.


get over it, no one cares anymore.......of course jersey sales and endorsements have something to do with each other.......your jersey sales show how popular you are and the higher up you are, the more marketable you are for endorsements.....companies see kids are buying your jersey, so they're more likely to go to the athlete for endorsements.......the only endorsement kobe lost of any significance was mcdonalds.......no one cares about rape gate anymore except maybe some people in denver......even with rape gate, if being in a huge city is as important as you make it, LeBron should not be out-endorsing kobe by 10 mill when he's in LA and LeBron's in cleveland.


----------

